
BeforetheFlood.com is now streaming everywhere for free - ramonvillasante
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154452722251005&id=9085937115
======
zerognowl
Here's the YT video if anyone is interested in watching:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90CkXVF-Q8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90CkXVF-Q8M)

